
What plane crashes have in common with Product Development - chomponthis
https://medium.com/1-minute-startup-advice/what-plane-crashes-have-in-common-with-product-development-a02e36404297#.4rwan69xu
======
galaktor
This brought to mind the book "The Field Guide to Understanding 'Human Error'"
by Sidney Dekker [0]. It touches on how there is usually a more nuanced and
complex explanation behind incidents (such as plane crashes) than simply one
person's mistake.

[0] [http://sidneydekker.com/books/](http://sidneydekker.com/books/)

------
ardave
Surely it is possible to have a too-egalitarian aircrew, even if this never
occurs in practice. But this is the problem I feel like I encounter most often
in Product Development teams, at least within the software realm.

